# KR's Smoked Peanuts



## disco (Jun 13, 2021)

There is a great guy on Twitter, KR. He makes smoked peanuts which sounded so good. He was kind enough to share his method with me and I have modified it for my smokre and tastes. Thanks KR!

I will give you the measurements I used but this is more of a process than a precise recipe. All bbq rubs have different amounts of salt and spices and you really shoud add them by taste. Same thing with the bbq sauce. All have different strength of flavour.

Start by preheating your smoker to 250 F (120 C). I recommend hickory smoke for this. I used my Bradley Smoker as it has such great temperature control and gives me control of how much smoke I want. However, any smoker will do.

Put 850 ml (3 1/2 cups) of unsalted roasted peanuts into a heavy fry pan. This is about 500 grams (1.1 pounds). Pour 25 ml (2 tbsp) of melted butter over the peanuts. Sprinkle 15 ml (1 tbsp) of bbq rub over them. I used my own Basic BBQ Rub. Stir the nuts to coat.








I put them in the smoker for 20 minutes with the smoke rolling. I stirred once.







I added 25 ml (2 tbsp) of bbq sauce to the nuts and stirred to coat.







I put them back in the smoker with smoke for 20 minutes, stirring once.

I reduced the heat in the smoker to 200 F (95 C) and added kosher salt to taste. For me, that was about 5 ml (1 tsp) but my rub doesn’t have a lot of salt.







I spread the nuts on a tray lined with parchment paper and put it back in the smoker for 45 minutes, without smoke, stirring twice.







Bring the nuts in and let them sit until cooled. The nuts will be a little shiny from the butter but this will soak into the nuts as they cool. Store in a sealed container.







The Verdict

Absolutely terrific. The bbq rub gives a touch of spice. The bbq sauce brings some sweet to the nuts. The 40 minutes of smoke gave a nice mild smoke taste.

The great part of this recipe is it is so easy to make to your taste. You want more spice? Use a spicier rub or bbq sauce. You want more smoke, give it longer in the smoke. Want less smoke, finish them in a 200 F (95 C) oven.

I will be making these often. The next batch might include some Sriracha for Spicy KR's Smoked Peanuts.

Disco


----------



## phantom krankor (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks good,  I'll need to try this.   Is it very greasy? Just curious how much I'll need to wipe my hands eating it.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 13, 2021)

I would eat a giant bowl of those!!


----------



## disco (Jun 13, 2021)

phantom krankor said:


> Looks good,  I'll need to try this.   Is it very greasy? Just curious how much I'll need to wipe my hands eating it.


When they first come out of the smoker, they are shiny but as they cool, the oils go into the peanuts and they aren't greasy to the touch.


----------



## disco (Jun 13, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I would eat a giant bowl of those!!


Sadly, I did! Thanks so much.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks great.
I assume you started with raw peanuts?
I love peanuts.  When I travel south, I have to get spicy boiled peanuts.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks fantastic Disco. Are these pre-cooked then smoked? Or are these raw peanuts being cooked?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 14, 2021)

Great job! 

Try a can of mixed nuts some time.. the different shapes and textures add to it as well !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 14, 2021)

Yummmmm

i could eat a bunch of em.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 14, 2021)

Man those look good.  Going on the list but maybe using pecans.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 14, 2021)

They look just awesome!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2021)

I eat peanuts just about everyday.
Gonna give this a try!
Thanks for posting it Disco!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2021)

Those peanuts look fantastic Disco. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Looks great.
> I assume you started with raw peanuts?
> I love peanuts.  When I travel south, I have to get spicy boiled peanuts.



Thanks! I used unsalted roasted peanuts. Raw peanuts are hard to get around here.



SmokinEdge said:


> Looks fantastic Disco. Are these pre-cooked then smoked? Or are these raw peanuts being cooked?



I used unsalted roasted peanuts. 



kilo charlie said:


> Great job!
> 
> Try a can of mixed nuts some time.. the different shapes and textures add to it as well !



I'll do that.


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Yummmmm
> 
> i could eat a bunch of em.



Thanks! I already have!



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man those look good.  Going on the list but maybe using pecans.



Sounds delicious.



Brokenhandle said:


> They look just awesome!
> 
> Ryan



I appreciate that, Ryan.


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I eat peanuts just about everyday.
> Gonna give this a try!
> Thanks for posting it Disco!
> Al



Thanks, Al! I love peanuts too but I don't get them that often. She Who Must Be Obeyed is mildly allergic and can't eat them.



gmc2003 said:


> Those peanuts look fantastic Disco.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks so much, Chris.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 14, 2021)

Love smoked almonds, need to do these peanuts soon. Thank you Disco !


----------



## bill1 (Jun 14, 2021)

I wanted to do something like this back at the Christmas Holidays with Chex party mix but thought it would take hours in a smoker on a fine grid screen so since I couldn't delay 12/25, I resorted to liquid smoke and the kitchen oven instead.  This proves you can get the real-deal smoke flavoring inside a simple open pan and in minutes, not hours.  

So thanks for sharing!  

My experience, since I made a batch with almonds for folks with peanut allergies, is that the peanuts took on flavors MUCH more readily than almonds.  So not all nuts are equal, and you can quote me on that.     I suspect softer nuts take on flavors better so pecans & walnuts sound like candidates along with peanuts.


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Love smoked almonds, need to do these peanuts soon. Thank you Disco !



Dang you. Now I need smoked almonds!



bill1 said:


> I wanted to do something like this back at the Christmas Holidays with Chex party mix but thought it would take hours in a smoker on a fine grid screen so since I couldn't delay 12/25, I resorted to liquid smoke and the kitchen oven instead.  This proves you can get the real-deal smoke flavoring inside a simple open pan and in minutes, not hours.
> 
> So thanks for sharing!
> 
> My experience, since I made a batch with almonds for folks with peanut allergies, is that the peanuts took on flavors MUCH more readily than almonds.  So not all nuts are equal, and you can quote me on that.     I suspect softer nuts take on flavors better so pecans & walnuts sound like candidates along with peanuts.



I always make my snack mix in the smoker now. I just do them the same as I would in the oven and they get a nice smoke hit. The Bradley gives more smoke but the Traeger does a decent job too.

As for different nuts, I assure you, my nuts are equal. Don't hate me.


----------



## Nutmeg43 (Jul 5, 2021)

Goshdarnit - those peanuts look fantastic!!! Thank you for providing such clear instructions - I bet those nuts were amazing!   I am going to try making some of these peanuts this week, and if they're a hit, I'll be making a whole pile of them to tuck into Christmas baskets.  Thanks from a fellow Canuck, eh?!


----------

